# Sätze, die ein Mann nie von seiner Frau hören wird



## Tokko (13 Feb. 2008)

.


*Netzfundstücke



[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Bist du sicher, dass du genug getrunken hast?[/FONT] 

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Das war ein toller Furz! Mach noch einen![/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]

Ich habe mich entschlossen, im Haus keine Klamotten mehr zu tragen.[/FONT] 

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Ich bin mal kurz nach draußen das Haus streichen.[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]

Solltest du jetzt nicht mit deinen Jungs in der Kneipe sein?[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]

Ich weiß, das ist etwas enger hinten. Würdest du es trotzdem nochmals versuchen?[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]

Du bist so sexy, wenn du besoffen bist.[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]

Das verstehe ich vollkommen, nächstes Jahr ist ja wieder Hochzeitstag. 

Geh ruhig mit den Jungs ins Stadion.[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]

Paß auf, ich verdiene genug. Warum hörst du nicht auf zu arbeiten und verbesserst dein Handicap?[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]

Schatz, die nette Nachbarstochter sonnt sich gerade wieder. Das musst du sehen![/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]

Nein, nein! Ich nehme das Auto nur, um einen Ölwechsel zu machen.[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]

Was sagst du dazu: Wir holen uns einen guten Pornofilm und einen Kasten Bier und ich ruf dann noch Sabine für einen Dreier an.[/FONT] 

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Ich habe mich für einen Yogakurs eingetragen, damit ich meine Schenkel besser hinter den Kopf bekomme.[/FONT] 


Viel Spaß.*​


----------

